# Picos, Nanos and Large Tanks



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

Every time I log on and read a post about a 3 gallon Picotope or a 10 gallon nano...I get a real urge to start one. I have to snap back to reality and realize I have a 150 gallon reef tank, a 20 gallon freshwater tank, two dogs, two cats and a pair of cockatiels. I divide enough of my attenetion amongst these creatures to to invest both my time and anymore money into a Pico or Nano tank.

But maybe a Sub-Forum dedicated strictly to Nanos and Picos would be a great addition to this site. I know it's hard to put a size restriction on these tanks, and we have a sub-forum for Saltwater Tanks (which is essentially what these are), but I also think that it would be a great place to showcase Picos and Nanos. People starting Nanos could ask for advice and people that have established Nanos could discuss just how much *work* goes into these miniature biotopes. 

Of course I am not trying to talk out of turn; I am merely just thinking aloud...

What does everyone else think?


----------



## racingtiger03 (Aug 9, 2009)

wake49 said:


> Every time I log on and read a post about a 3 gallon Picotope or a 10 gallon nano...I get a real urge to start one. I have to snap back to reality and realize I have a 150 gallon reef tank, a 20 gallon freshwater tank, two dogs, two cats and a pair of cockatiels. I divide enough of my attenetion amongst these creatures to to invest both my time and anymore money into a Pico or Nano tank.
> 
> But maybe a Sub-Forum dedicated strictly to Nanos and Picos would be a great addition to this site. I know it's hard to put a size restriction on these tanks, and we have a sub-forum for Saltwater Tanks (which is essentially what these are), but I also think that it would be a great place to showcase Picos and Nanos. People starting Nanos could ask for advice and people that have established Nanos could discuss just how much *work* goes into these miniature biotopes.
> 
> ...


 
I think its a great idea. Another forum I am on has the same feature.

Also, a comment about the work of a nano. I have a 29 gallon, which is considered by some a nano tank. I spend a total of about 10 hours per month on it. A few minutes a day checking on everything (because honestly I check rough parameters during the time I am normally sitting idle enjoying the tank anyways!) Water top-off must be kept up with no doubt, but nothing too extreme to handle. Most annoying part is breaking everything down at the end of the month and doing the full cleaning that is required on any size tank! I have never had a larger tank, so perhaps it is more work, but to me it doesn't seem to be much trouble at all! Hope that helps


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

racingtiger03 said:


> Also, a comment about the work of a nano. I have a 29 gallon, which is considered by some a nano tank. I spend a total of about 10 hours per month on it. A few minutes a day checking on everything (because honestly I check rough parameters during the time I am normally sitting idle enjoying the tank anyways!) Water top-off must be kept up with no doubt, but nothing too extreme to handle. Most annoying part is breaking everything down at the end of the month and doing the full cleaning that is required on any size tank! I have never had a larger tank, so perhaps it is more work, but to me it doesn't seem to be much trouble at all! Hope that helps


I could see 29 gallons being considered a nano. Saltwater tanks thrive on being bigger. And considering the fish selection that goes into a 29, it's not much different than the fish selection you could put in a 20 or 15 gallon. That fish selection becomes even more limited at 10 gallons and under. And 2.5 or 3 gallon becomes coral only, maybe shrimp & snails. 

On 29 gallons and 20 gallons the Protein skimmer is still a good option, but as the volume shrink, space becomes valuable. Most people don't want a bulky Skimmer clouding their display. Is it still a pico if you have a 30 gallon sump on a 3 gallon display?

I just think that often times in this hobby newcomers are attracted to starting smaller aquariums thinking that it's easier to care for 20 gallons rather than 200. Maybe a sub-forum for tanks under thirty gallons would steer them in the right direction.;-)


----------

